# Need help finding a post



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I looking for the post of the guy who built all the breeding pins. For the life I can't remember his name. If you know pleas reply I need to show some of the pic of what he buit. Thanks G


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

At the top of this page--click Search
type-- breeding pens ---maybe this will help you find what you need


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I know it's wingsonfire but can't find it


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I know it's wingsonfire but can't find it


You are right it was wingsonfire I pm him and see if he can send me some picks
Thanks Shadybug


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> You are right it was wingsonfire I pm him and see if he can send me some picks
> Thanks Shadybug


I found his post on hiw wonderful loft but that not the one. I think this loft was in Texas and he must have made 40 foot long breeding pens with removeable sections it was very cool.


----------



## mazemaker (Jun 22, 2007)

*this the post you were looking for*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/its-time-to-start-a-new-loft-47685.html


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

mazemaker said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/its-time-to-start-a-new-loft-47685.html


That was it thank you


----------

